# Raumschall dämpfen ?



## saturnine79 (7. April 2006)

Hallo, 

es geht um Folgendes: ich habe eine Stimme in einem Raum aufgezeichnet, möchte nun aber den Eindruck erwecken, als hätte ich die Stimme draußen aufgenommen. Ich habe ein wenig Straßenatmo runtergelegt und das macht das ganze schon glaubwürdiger. Nur beim genauen Hinhören hört man noch den leichten Raumschall.

Welche Frequenzen muß ich denn beeinflussen, wenn ich die Stimme mehr nach "draußen" verlagern will, das heißt um den Raumschall abzudämpfen? Wäre für einen Tipp super dankbar. Ich arbeite übrigens mit Adobe Audition 1.5. Habe schon ein bißchen
rumprobiert, aber ohne Erfolg.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## chmee (7. April 2006)

Ein Raum hat/macht keinen Schall, das Ergebnis eines in Erregung gebrachten Raumes
nennt man Hall ! Auch wenn der Begriff Raumschall vernünftig klingt, er ist falsch.

Nen Raum aus einer Aufnahme zu entfernen ist ziemlich schwierig, wie Du es
schon bemerkt hast.

Es geht nicht um bestimmte Frequenzanteile, die gedämpft werden müssen.
Mankönnte probieren, mit einem Noise Gate erstmal die Hallfahne am Ende
jeden Lauts wegzunehmen. Eben so einstellen, dass nur die Vocals durch-
gelassen werden. Mit einem Kompressor mit (frei) einstellbarer Kurve kann man
die leisen Laute leiser machen und die lauten lauter, um die Hallnebengeräusche
vom Original weiter zu entfernen. Könnte auch Sinn machen, da mit nem
Multiband-Kompressor rumzuprobieren. Der SPL-Transient Designer könnte
mit Hüllkurvenveränderung auch helfen.

hehe, Google gefragt, der dritte Link auf Hackermovies erzählt etwas ähnliches:
http://www.hackermovies.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=79234&f=10130

mfg chmee


----------



## Dieter3628 (7. April 2006)

Hallo saturnine79,

eine Mikrofonaufnahme wird dann "hallig", wenn diese in einem Raum gemacht wird, welcher den Schall der Schallquelle reflektiert. Die Halligkeit des Raumes hängt in Wesentlichen von der Beschaffenheit der Raumgröße und der Art der Raumbegrenzungsfächen ab.

Die Halligkeit der Aufnahme hängt von der Halligkeit des Raumes und dem Abstand des Mikrofons von der Schallquelle ab; je weiter weg, desto mehr Hall (Raumanteil). Im Raumanteil sind auch die im Raum vorliegenden Störgeräusche enthalten (Klimaanlage, Verkehrslärm, Publikumsgeräusche usw.) Auch die reduziert man mit Nahmikrofonierung.

Da man die Halligkeit aus einer Aufnahme nicht mehr wirklich heraus bekommt, ohne das zu beschädigen, was man eigentlich wollte, sollte man bei der Aufnahme mithören (Kopfhörer) und mit dem Mikrofonabstand zur Schallquelle quasi den gewünsten Anteil Hall "einstellen". Also, der Königsweg: Aufnahme, falls möglich, wiederholen.

Gruss Dieter

P.S.: Der Tip von chmee ist okay, falls die Aufnahme nicht wiederholt werden kann, nur die Namen der Werkzeuge stimmen nicht. Die Hallfahne bekommt man allenfalls mit einem "Noisegate" weg, die leisen Töne noch leiser macht man mit einem Expander (Gegenteil von Kompressor). Kompressor, Expander und Noisegate ist in Audition z.B. unter Effekte/Amplitude/Dynamikverarbeitung zu finden. Oder über VST- bzw. DirektX-Effekte, falls solche Effekte auf dem Rechner installiert sind. Klar besser ist natürlich, die Aufnahme von vorne herein wie benötigt zu erstellen.


----------



## chmee (7. April 2006)

Um Dieters Einwand nochmal zu erklären:
Ein Kompressor ist dazu da, um Audioereignisse zu verdichten.
Der Limiter ist die Extremeinstellung eines Kompressors.
Dieters Einwand - Zu Recht - http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Expander_(Musik)

DX/VST-Bearbeiter sind meistens so frei, nicht nur ein Kompressor zu sein,
sondern die Kennlinie über den ganzen dB-Bereich zu verändern.
So wird aus einem VST-Effekt ganz nach Gusto ein Kompressor, ein
Expander oder ein Limiter. Oder eine Kombination, wie zB Vocals lauter,
bis an Anschlag, und die leisen komplett raus.

Das ist schon "richtiger", oder ?! 

mfg chmee


----------



## Dieter3628 (20. April 2006)

Hi,

passt fast: 
Ein Kompressor arbeitet in einem Pegelbereich, z.B. von - 40 dBFS bis -6 dBFS, mit einem Kompressionsfaktor. Ein Limiter (deutsch: Begrenzer) macht unterhalb des Begrenzungspunktes (angenommen: -0,2 dBFS) nichts !! - Oberhalb des Begrenzungspunktes reduziert er die Verstärkung um den Betrag, dass das Ausgangssignal nicht höher wird, als der gewählte Grenzpegel. Achtung: ein Limitter clippt nicht, sonder reduziert die Verstärkung (grosses Ehrenwort, wird leider oft falsch dargestellt).

Richtig ist, dass Dynamiks-PlugIns (und auch die richtig teure Hardwarelösung) zumeist Noisegate, Kompressor/Expander und Limiter als verkette Funktion zur Verfügung stellen und auch in einer Grafik darstellen; es bleiben aber getrennte und eben auch getrennt parametrierbare Regelverstärker (Eingangssignal <-> Parameter = Ausgangssignal)


----------

